# Das Traumschiff startet auch wieder 2005 !



## fez (26. Dezember 2004)

*Northernligths-Freireit-WE 2005*

Nachdem Morzine 2004 nur als voller Erfolg bzeichnet werden kann zieht es die NLs auch 2005 wieder in standesgemässe Ferien.
Ausflugsziel: zum *F**reireit-Touren & Gondelbahn- + anschliessendem Bergabfahren* nach *Innsbruck.* 
Termin: an einem verlängerten Wochenende Ende Juni, genauer gesagt: *am 18./19./20. oder 25./26./27. Juni 2005. *
Logiert wird as every year auf dem *Campingplatz*.

Die Gegend um Innsbruck strotzt wohl nur so von interessanten Abfahrtsmetern. 
Teils wollen wir uns diese bergauf selbst erarbeiten, teils möchten wir uns aber auch hinaufgondeln lassen. Begutachten kann man die Touren, das interessanteTerrain und den Nordpark-Gondelbahn-Trail ganz gut auf: www.vertriders.com (die schauderhafte Selbstbeweihräucherung und Glorifizierung Ihrer Stars einfach missachten).

Also: rafft euch auf, die Trails warten auf uns!


----------



## Trailrider79 (27. Dezember 2004)

fez, du hast mal wieder voll ins schwarze getroffen  dieses gebiet hatte ich mir auch fuer naechstes jahr vorgenommen. ob mir der termin passt wird sich im maerz rausstellen, dann weiss ich wann pruefungen sind und wie ich das mit der studienarbeit auf die reihe kriege, melde aber wieder mal verschaerftes interesse  

joerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (28. Dezember 2004)

so, jetzt weiss ich auch wann prüfungen sind. anfang juli gehts bei mir dann also rund. mir würde daher der erstgenannte termin wesentlich besser ins konzept passen.

gruss joerg


----------



## Froschel (28. Dezember 2004)

Ich denke das ist ein würdiges Ausflugsziel der Nordlichter. Bin auf jedenfall dabei. 
nur die Preise der Bahn sind schon happig:

Tagesticket  25,80 

Beförderungszeiten alle 1/2 Stunde von 8.40 bis 17.40

www.nordpark.com 



-_-


----------



## Trailrider79 (29. Dezember 2004)

danke fuer den link bernhard. hab da grad eben mal ein bissl rumgeschaut, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob diese preise auch fuer den sommer gelten. dneke in PdS wird eine liftkarte fuer das gesamte gebiet auch mehr als 13 euro pro tag kosten im winter.

freu mich aber schon drauf, wird sicherlich wieder sehr genial. wenn irgendjemand links ueber das trailgebiet findet, dann poste er sie bitte, ich kann hier mit meiner superschnellen internet-connection leider nicht wirklich auf die suche gehen, das dauert sonst wochen bis ich was brauchbares gefunden habe  

joerg


----------



## lelebebbel (29. Dezember 2004)

da kann ich ja diesmal auch mit, und mein neues beik kaputtmachen


----------



## Froschel (29. Dezember 2004)

Trailrider79 schrieb:
			
		

> danke fuer den link bernhard. hab da grad eben mal ein bissl rumgeschaut, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob diese preise auch fuer den sommer gelten. dneke in PdS wird eine liftkarte fuer das gesamte gebiet auch mehr als 13 euro pro tag kosten im winter.
> 
> 
> joerg



wie ich im Vertrider-Forum gelesen hab kostet nen 4-Fahrten-Tagesticket  23 im Sommer


-_-


----------



## han (29. Dezember 2004)

nach reichlicher Überlegung werde ich mich wohl nächstes Jahr anschliessen  , da meine Frau im Juni ihr Staatsexamen zu Ende führen wird, habe ich mehr oder minder Freizeit.

@Froschel.
nach durchlesen einiger Forumsbeiträge über den Nordpark sind 4 Abfahrten für Rookies an einem Tag eh nicht zu schaffen.   (dazu zähle ich mich   )


----------



## Trailrider79 (29. Dezember 2004)

das hoert sich zwar viel an, aber wenn man bedenkt, dass die strecke um einiges laenger als todtnau zu sein scheint, dann is der preis wiederum halbwegs i.o.. in todtnau macht man vielleicht 8-10 abfahrten pro tag und zahlt fast das selbe. 
ob der preis halt gerechtfertigt ist, speziell im vergleich zu portes du soleil ist halt wieder ne andere frage. aber davon lassen wir uns doch unseren trip nicht vermiesen, oder? 
ich denk mal, dass man mit 3 karten fuer 4 tage auskommt, wenn es so ist wie han meinte, dann sind das 60 euronen, das waere noch zu verkraften


----------



## fez (30. Dezember 2004)

zudem denke ich werden wir ja eh nicht an allen Tagen mit der Gondel fahren...


----------



## Froschel (30. Dezember 2004)

hat jemand ne Ahnung wie dort die restliche Schmalwegdichte ist, weil 3 Tage den gleichen Trail runterdonner is wohl eher langweilig.
Hab nur mal gelesen daß dort auch alle Schmalwegbefahrungen illegal sind und auch der ein oder andere Forstbeamte umherschleicht   .


-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (30. Dezember 2004)

nee, nee  - dort ist gibts anscheinend Tourengelände ohne Ende. 
In irgendeinem der letzten BIKE-Hefte war auch ein Bericht drüber drin, werde ihn mal rausgraben. Bei den Vertridern sind ja auch einige interessante Touren beschrieben.


----------



## Wooly (18. Januar 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> nee, nee  - dort ist gibts anscheinend Tourengelände ohne Ende.
> In irgendeinem der letzten BIKE-Hefte war auch ein Bericht drüber drin, werde ihn mal rausgraben. Bei den Vertridern sind ja auch einige interessante Touren beschrieben.



Das Heft liegt übrigens bei dir auf dem Klo, das mit Olympia vorne drauf ...   ... anyway, bis jetzt bin ich auch dabei, wie sieht es denn aus, würde dein Weib mitkommen, weil Jutta hätte auch wieder Interesse, aber alleine mit Julius auf dem Campingplatz ist auch nicht soooooooo spannend, wir können ja nen kleinen Familienausflug draus machen.

Termin kann ich bis jetzt beide, würde den 18.-20. bevorzugen.

achso, und das Thema muß man mal langsam oben anpinnen, macht das rikman oder wer? CRRRROOOOOOSSSSIEEEEEE .....


----------



## fez (19. Januar 2005)

nee, das klappt mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht. Erstens weil Tati Samstags immer arbeitet, zweitens weil Paula Monatg in die Schule muss.

Fürs oben anpinnen ist tobi, die Legende, zuständig !

gruss


----------



## Wooly (19. Januar 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Fürs oben anpinnen ist tobi, die Legende, zuständig !



Tobi .... Tobi ... war das nicht dieser 85 jährige Admin aus Freiburg mit nur einem bein, der immer die gefakten Bilder von sich auf dem Rosskopf gepostet hat ...


----------



## fez (19. Januar 2005)

da wir hier in diesem entlegenen Tal des Forums nicht befürchten müssen entdeckt zu werden:

Tobi treibt sich ausschliesslich in dubiosen Jazz-Spelunken rum
Rikman guckt hier nicht rein zwecks geografischer Nicht-Zuständigkeit
Crossie zwecks sportiver Bergauf-Überlastung des Threads
schlage ich vor wir zeigen in Zukunft unser wahres Gesicht und verstossen endlich mal so richtig gegen die Forumsregeln.

Wooly darf Werbung für sein eigentliches finanzielles Standbein, dem Verkauf von pornografischem Erwachsenen-Spielzeug machen
ich kümmere mich um die Diskriminierung von Minderheiten (Ausländer rein - Rheinländer raus!)
Bernhard darf endlich spammen so viel er will
Trailrider darf sich noch aussuchen welche seiner dunklen Seite er hier zeigen möchte, vielleicht seine beeindruckende Sammlung von Totenschädel-T-Shirts oder sowas, auch Beschimpfungen mit vulgären und obszönen Fachausdrücken machen sich immer wieder gut.
Stefan und El muss ich ja zu rüpelhaftem Verhalten erst garnicht extra aufrufen
Han erzählt mal wieder von seinem letzten Besuch in "Onkel Otto`s Oben-ohne-Bar"


----------



## Wooly (19. Januar 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Wooly darf Werbung für sein eigentliches finanzielles Standbein, dem Verkauf von pornografischem Erwachsenen-Spielzeug machen



au ja, ich habe gerade eine neue Lieferung taiwanesischer Anal Intruder in Tarnfleck bekommen, mit Gebrauchsanweisung & Essigfläschchen nur 69,90,- incl. Mehrwertsteuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (19. Januar 2005)

Doch, einer versteht es. Ich ziehe das Internet Kabel. "Schatz, ich liebe dich ! lass uns was essen gehen."


----------



## Froschel (19. Januar 2005)

Er zog seine Schuhe aus und zupfte sich seine Socken zurecht , welche ihm wieder einmal heruntergerutscht waren. 
Er hasste das.


----------



## Froschel (19. Januar 2005)

Er war grösser geworden. und er sah seltsam aus. Der Fleck schien sich ihm zu nähern.


----------



## Froschel (19. Januar 2005)

Der Nebel war schon ganz nah. er zerdrückte ihn.


----------



## Froschel (19. Januar 2005)

Nichts überlebte. Ausser den Kakerlaken


----------



## nkwd (19. Januar 2005)

*rofl* hier gefällts mir!


----------



## eL (19. Januar 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Stefan und El muss ich ja zu rüpelhaftem Verhalten erst garnicht extra aufrufen



Stefan ist schuld... der stiftet mich immer an.... und Überhaupt bin ich doch ganz nett hier im forum... wirklich... 

eL


----------



## Waldgeist (19. Januar 2005)

geht das auch


----------



## Triple F (19. Januar 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> au ja, ich habe gerade eine neue Lieferung taiwanesischer Anal Intruder in Tarnfleck bekommen, mit Gebrauchsanweisung & Essigfläschchen nur 69,90,- incl. Mehrwertsteuer



Aaahhh!! Die Lefty ist gekommen, verstehe! Ich ruf noch kurz Phaty und deinen special friend Reen aka Ulrike! 

Ich möchte noch auf diverse DVD-Raubkopien meinerseits hinweisen. Außerdem will ich ne längere Signatur


----------



## fez (19. Januar 2005)

alle Rennradfahrer und CC-Fahrer sind chmul

DDD ruls !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (19. Januar 2005)

Bender, ich will ein Kind von Dir!!!


Ach nee, Bender ist ja Schei$$e...


----------



## Wooly (19. Januar 2005)

Waldgeist schrieb:
			
		

> geht das auch



Maschinenbauer, sag ich doch .... übrigens, original Lindenstrassen Brustwarzen-Piercingschmuck mit dem Gesicht von Mutter Beimer en Miniature hätte ich auch noch da ... und natürlich die original "Sabine Christiansen" Luxuspuppe mit 23 Öffnungen ... es gibt nichts was es nicht gibt


----------



## Wooly (19. Januar 2005)

wo ist eigentlich der Freerider, jetzt könnte er endlich mal was sinnvolles beitragen .... Mannmannmann ...


----------



## Triple F (19. Januar 2005)

Mal zum Thema:

Ich denke, von uns wird nur fez mit seinem aufgemotzten Gaul Spaß haben. Alle anderen werden ernsthafte Problem bekommen....


----------



## Wooly (19. Januar 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Mal zum Thema:
> 
> Ich denke, von uns wird nur fez mit seinem aufgemotzten Gaul Spaß haben. Alle anderen werden ernsthafte Problem bekommen....



ich kenne immer nur einen der Probleme bekommt ...


----------



## fez (19. Januar 2005)

dann musst Du aber auch auf das "Picco-Starportrait" hinweisen. Mit Starschnitt zum an-die-Wand-hängen!!!

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]21.11.04. Nach langen Jahren auf Rocky Mountain Bicycles für Freeride Importeur Urgestein Dirk Jan[/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]z/Bikeaction (siehe auch das Picco Rider Portrait) war Picco die vergangenen zwei Jahre für den Österreichischen Importeur _Trendsport _auf Rocky und Marzocchi unterwegs. [/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"Es war eine erfolgreiche, zweijährige Zusammenarbeit mit Trendsport, die nun einvernehmlich von beiden Seiten beendet wurde!", so Picco, der sich an dieser Stelle nocheinmal bei Trendsport für die Unterstützung bedanken will. Picco weiter: "Nun freue ich mich darauf, mit Proceed in die Zukunft zu schauen". [/font]​[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Denn a[/font][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]b sofort fährt der Innsbrucker Extremfreerider mit selbst designtem Freeride-Park um die Ecke für die *Bike Crew Landsberg*, den Deutschen _Proceed _Importeur. Sein neues *Proceed FST* Freeride-Tourenbike konnte er vor kurzer Zeit in Empfang nehmen, und das Bike am NPT schon auf Herz und Nieren testen.[/font]​


----------



## Triple F (19. Januar 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ich kenne immer nur einen der Probleme bekommt ...


Ist angekommen, Drecksack !





			
				fez schrieb:
			
		

> dann musst Du aber auch auf das "Picco-Starportrait" hinweisen. Mit Starschnitt zum an-die-Wand-hängen!!!



Picco, ich will ein Kind von Dir!!


----------



## Don Stefano (19. Januar 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> anyway, bis jetzt bin ich auch dabei, wie sieht es denn aus, würde dein Weib mitkommen, weil Jutta hätte auch wieder Interesse, aber alleine mit Julius auf dem Campingplatz ist auch nicht soooooooo spannend, wir können ja nen kleinen Familienausflug draus machen.


Kann man in Insbruck gut shoppen? Dann könnte ich Angela evtl. auch überzeugen. D. h. wenn Sie nicht im Zelt schlafen muss. Gibt's auf dem Campingplatz auch Appartements?

Sofia würde den Julius sicher den ganzen Tag auf dem Arm rumtragen wollen. Gleichaltrige Kinder wären natürlich auch interessant.


----------



## Wooly (19. Januar 2005)

was meint ihr, ob ich den Tobi mal per PM auf meine frischen jungen tasmanischen Bergzicklein in Kombination mit dem Spezial Salzleckstein hinweisen soll ... ??? Echt lebende Wahre ?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (19. Januar 2005)

Hat der Salzstein einen Gurt zum umhängen?


----------



## Wooly (19. Januar 2005)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Hat der Salzstein einen Gurt zum umhängen?



nein der hält so ...


----------



## nils (19. Januar 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> nein der hält so ...



Gut, dann zwei zum mitnehmen. Muß man die kühl stellen?


----------



## Wooly (19. Januar 2005)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, dann zwei zum mitnehmen. Muß man die kühl stellen?



geht nicht, der el hat gerade die ganze Herde per PM reserviert ... hat irgendetwas von "großer Party mit Geschäftskollegen" gefaselt, naja, Sternenfels eben ...


----------



## eL (20. Januar 2005)

2 für den nils gehn ok


----------



## Wooly (20. Januar 2005)

Habe dem Tobi jetzt mal eine PM geschickt und ihm gedroht, seine geheime perverse abstoßende Leidenschaft für Almigurt Mohn-Marzipan zu enthüllen, wenn er das Thema nicht oben anpinnt ... mal sehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (21. Januar 2005)

Wir haben hier ein echtes Moderatorenproblem   

Blos gut das der ESK zu 50% aus Moderatoren besteht   ... man hat immer einen zur hand wenn man Moderiert werden möchte.

eL


----------



## Tohamas (24. Januar 2005)

Kurz zu den Inhalten:
Jungs, ihr habt alle nen Schuss, ALLE!
...ich liiieeebe euch


Zum Thema:
Dürfen denn da eventuell vielleicht auch Luigis und/oder Sizilianer mit?


----------



## Wooly (24. Januar 2005)

Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz zu den Inhalten:
> Jungs, ihr habt alle nen Schuss, ALLE!
> ...ich liiieeebe euch



Wir dich auch ...




			
				Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> Dürfen denn da eventuell vielleicht auch Luigis und/oder Sizilianer mit?



aber sicher das, umso mehr umso lustiger auf dem Zeltplatz


----------



## nils (26. Januar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> 2 für den nils gehn ok



Danke eL!


Und da ich ja jetzt gewaltig auf ein einfach strukturiertes und geregeltes Leben ohne Klausuren zusteuer, melde ich mal von dem nördlichen Teil der Luigi Fraktion süd ebenfalls verschärftes Interesse an.




			
				Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Habe dem Tobi jetzt mal eine PM geschickt und ihm gedroht, seine geheime perverse abstoßende Leidenschaft für Almigurt Mohn-Marzipan zu enthüllen, wenn er das Thema nicht oben anpinnt ... mal sehen ...


Deine Drohung hatte ja durchschlagenden Erfolg. Da hat der gute aber nochmal Glück gehabt. Wenn das rausgekommen wäre... Mohn-Marzipan... nicht auszudenken.


----------



## Wooly (15. Februar 2005)

Trailrider79 schrieb:
			
		

> so, jetzt weiss ich auch wann prüfungen sind. anfang juli gehts bei mir dann also rund. mir würde daher der erstgenannte termin wesentlich besser ins konzept passen.



ich schließe mich übrigens definitiv ohne Wenn und Aber in vollem Ernst und unter Bedenken aller Konsequenzen zu 100% dem Herren Trailrider an, 18./19./20 sind der Deal (ich kann nur da ... )


----------



## Don Stefano (15. Februar 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> 18./19./20 sind der Deal (ich kann nur da ... )


So ist es auch bei mir!

Da ich Wahnsinniger mich für dem Alb-Extrem   angemeldet habe, kann ich am 26. nicht.


----------



## Wooly (15. Februar 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> ...für dem Alb-Extrem   angemeldet habe...



krass alda !!!


----------



## Trailrider79 (16. Februar 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ich schließe mich übrigens definitiv ohne Wenn und Aber in vollem Ernst und unter Bedenken aller Konsequenzen zu 100% dem Herren Trailrider an, 18./19./20 sind der Deal (ich kann nur da ... )




das find ich gut  

wie schauts denn aus, is die traildichte nur vom hoeren-sagen so hoch oder hat schon jemand was an tourenmaterial mit trailempfehlungen auftreiben koennen?


----------



## sms (21. Februar 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> aber sicher das, umso mehr umso lustiger auf dem Zeltplatz



Nabend,
ich hab das hier alles aufmerksam von oben bis unten durchgelesen....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...
und habe schon dem fez per pm mein ernsthaftes Interresse an dieser Tour angedroht.


----------



## Froschel (19. Mai 2005)

hat eigentlich schon mal jemand geschaut welcher Campingplatz sich für unseren Haufen anbietet. Denke das man nicht Reservieren muß , ist ja keine Urlaubszeit und die Kiddies sitzen alle in der Schule.  

Wer ist denn nu alles dabei ? so wie es aussieht werden´s nicht wirklich viele sein.

Termin von 18. - 20. steht ja fest , denke ich zumindest.

fährt eigentlich schon jemand am Freitach Nachmittag/Abend den 17. runter ? ist dann deutlich entspannter das ganze.




-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (19. Mai 2005)

mal gucken ob ich es organisieren kann Freitag Nacht zu fahren...



19. / 20 steht


----------



## Don Stefano (19. Mai 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> fährt eigentlich schon jemand am Freitach Nachmittag/Abend den 17. runter ?


Ich habe am 17. Urlaub, aber nicht am 20.  

Campingplatz:

Lieber hier (Natterer See) [1]





oder hier (Völs) [2]





oder hier (Kranebitten) ist wohl der größte [3]





oder noch weiter westlich in Zirl [4]
(kein Bild)

Hier habe ich noch eine Karte gebastelt, damit man sieht, wo die Plätze liegen (nur 190kB):




Mehr Infos zur Übernachtung gibts hier

Wo sind die Trails?


----------



## Don Stefano (20. Mai 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Wo sind die Trails?


Ich hab sie gefunden!  

Auf der Seite von Willi Hofer kann man unter anderem diese Flashanwendung aufrufen. Hier geht man auf "Übersichtskarte" dann "Großraum Innsbruck" und klickt dann den rechts oberhalb dem großen Kringel von Innsbruck liegenden kleinen grauen Kasten an. Schon beim drüber Fahren sieht man "001 3er-Stütze" erscheinen. Wenn man drauf klickt, sieht man die Tourbeschreibung im linken Frame, die Facts (S4, 1100Hm, 1:40 bergauf und Cruiser + Trial-Geschwindigkeit). Im rechten Frame werden heißmachende Fotos zu dem Trail angeboten. Einfach mal drauf klicken.  Die Videos sind leider nicht richtig verlinkt, weshalb die nicht angezeigt werden. Nach Bearbeitung der Anwendung mit dem SWF-Decompiler habe ich die URLs der Filme aber auch ausfindig machen können. Hier und hier sind die zwei Fahrtechnik Demonstrationen zu sehen, die bei Tour1 dran hängen. Bei Tour2 kann man sogar Picco (ca. 8MB) himself sehen, wie er nach nach misslungenem Überfahren eines Baumstammbündels den Abhang herunter kugelt. Scheint aber schon älter zu sein, das Filmchen, so enge Hosen und das Trikot mit den grellen Ärmelchen trägt der jetzt bestimmt nicht mehr.

Die Touren 1 + 2 gibts sogar als PDF (ca. 1MB) beim Willi zu saugen.  

Um dem Willi jetzt aber auch noch was Gutes zu tun und nicht nur seine Website leer zu saugen, geh' ich jetz mal das "Bike Tour Manual" blau und die Kompass Karte WK 036 kaufen.


----------



## fez (21. Mai 2005)

STEFAN !!! Ihnen werden 100 Punkte für diese 2 tollen Recherchen und Ihren selbstlosen Einsatz für das NL-Traumschiff gutgeschrieben.


----------



## Don Stefano (21. Mai 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Ihnen werden 100 Punkte gutgeschrieben.


Schade, bei 5000 Punkten hät's ne Waschmaschine gegeben.  

Schade, dass du heute abend nicht da warst, sonst hätten wir schon über die Strecken beraten können.


----------



## Bumble (4. Juni 2005)

*Moin Mädels,

wie bereits mit Herrn Froschl besprochen, werden wir ( Mr. Burnz ausm Saarland und meine Wenigkeit )euch wohl am Sonntag morgen auf dem Campingplatz besuchen und ne Tour mitfahren um dann am Montag morgen richtung Saalbach aufzubrechen.

Gibt`s eigentlich schon was neues, bzw. hat sich was geändert ?

Gruß vom Bumble*


----------



## fez (4. Juni 2005)

wer ist denn jetzt alles dabei ?

Froschl
Stefan
fez

Wooly ?
Lellebebbel ?
Trailrider ?


----------



## lelebebbel (5. Juni 2005)

hab'sch ganz vergessen das hier:
Ne, bin leider nicht dabei (  ), da die CMWC nun doch am ursprünglichen Termin stattfindet (  )

Viel Spass in Innsbruck, und passt auf! Ich hab gehört, da soll es nur so ven Österreichern wimmeln...


----------



## knoflok (5. Juni 2005)

bei mir gerade in der schwebe... 

hier der grund 

ma guggn wie schnell die canyon mannen dafür ersatz herbeischaffen... 

knoflok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (5. Juni 2005)

muss wohl leider absagen, kann mir momentan nicht erlauben, mehr als einen tag irgendwo hinzufahren, hab zuviel arbeit mit studienarbeit am hals


----------



## rohstrugel (5. Juni 2005)

So, daß hier nicht alle absagen, sag ich jetzt (als fast Unbekannter) einfach mal zu.


----------



## Don Stefano (11. Juni 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Froschl
> Stefan
> fez


Du hast den eL vergessen!

Wie sieht es denn mit der Organisation der Anreise aus?

Kurz die mir bisher bekannten Fakten:
Bernhards und meine Frau wollen nur ungern auf ihr Automobil verzichten und wir 2 + eL wollen schon am Freitag nachmittag anreisen, fez fährt Freitag nacht (oder Samstag früh?). eLs Auto ist zu klein für 3 Leute. Was macht Herr Strohrugel?

Mein Vorschlag aus der Misere:
Ich hätte die Möglichkeit über das Wochenende ein Auto (fast freie Auswahl bei Europcar) zu leihen, weil ich da so einen Gutschein habe. Ich dachte so an einen Sharan oder Touran, zur Not würde auch ein E-Klasse Kombi gehen  . Der sollte uns komfortabel und sparsam (Diesel) an unser Ziel bringen. Der Nachteil wäre, dass ich für Montag bezahlen muss. Den Preis und die sonstigen Konditionen werde ich am Montag verhandeln.

Weitere Vorschläge?


----------



## eL (11. Juni 2005)

Kalkulier das doch mal sauber durch und lass es uns wissen.

du hast in deiner auswahl den MERCEDES SPRINTER völlig aussen vor gelassen.
warum?


----------



## Don Stefano (11. Juni 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> du hast in deiner auswahl den MERCEDES SPRINTER völlig aussen vor gelassen.
> warum?


Der ist glaub' ich eine Nummer zu groß. Ich habe gerade die Preise ohne Verhandlung gecheckt. 

Touran, Sharan oder T5 Kasten kosten 55,68
T5 Multivan, Shuttle (8-Sitzer) oder Kasten bis Sprintergröße kosten 89,32
VW Caddy Kasten kostet 47,72, der hat aber nur 2 Sitze  

Den Touran hab' ich aber schon mal zum Golf-Preis (42,92) gekriegt. Da will ich versuchen hin zu kommen.


----------



## rohstrugel (11. Juni 2005)

Ich bin ab Freitag nachmittag startklar. Leider muß ich dann am Sonntag abend mein Zelt schon vorzeitig abbrechen, da ich am Montag bei der Arbeit erwartet werde.
Für die Hinfahrt hätte ich jedenfalls noch einen Platz in meinem Wagen frei.
Bei der Rückfahrt könnte dann einer mit fez nach hause fahren.
Zu welcher Uhrzeit startet Ihr?
Wie treffen wir uns?
Es wird doch gezeltet, und auf welchem Zeltplatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (11. Juni 2005)

ich fahre Freitag Abend und lasse mich per Handy auf den von euch (mit welchem Fahrzeug auch immer...) ausgeknobelten Campingplatz lotsen.


----------



## Don Stefano (11. Juni 2005)

rohstrugel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin ab Freitag nachmittag startklar.
> ...
> Zu welcher Uhrzeit startet Ihr?


Ab wann kannst du? Bernhard, eL und ich wären ab eins bereit.



			
				rohstrugel schrieb:
			
		

> Leider muß ich dann am Sonntag abend mein Zelt schon vorzeitig abbrechen, da ich am Montag bei der Arbeit erwartet werde. Für die Hinfahrt hätte ich jedenfalls noch einen Platz in meinem Wagen frei. Bei der Rückfahrt könnte dann einer mit fez nach hause fahren.


Wie wär's mit eL, du kommst doch auch aus der Ecke?



			
				rohstrugel schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird doch gezeltet, und auf welchem Zeltplatz?


Ich nehme Tor 3. Ich glaube auf dem letzten konspirativen Treffen im Criti hatten wir uns auf den Platz mit der Nummer 3 geeinigt (siehe Skizze oben).

Bis dann
Stefan


----------



## rohstrugel (11. Juni 2005)

> Ab wann kannst du? Bernhard, eL und ich wären ab eins bereit.


Ab zwei wäre mir lieber, muß noch min. einen halben Tag Geld verdienen.


> Wie wär's mit eL, du kommst doch auch aus der Ecke?


Das wäre nicht schlecht.
Also eL, wie, wo und wann treffen wir uns?
Fahren wir dann im 2er Miniconvoi, oder treffen wir uns erst auf dem Campingplatz Kranebitten?


----------



## eL (12. Juni 2005)

Minikonvoi!!! wird wohl besser sein da ich nun überhaupt nicht weis wo wir überhaupt hin wollen und wie wir da hinkommen.

sagt mal fährt der fetzer nich auch schon montach zurück??? muss ich dann mit ihm mit??   hab doch jetze extra montach freijenommen.


eL


----------



## rohstrugel (12. Juni 2005)

eL, wer wird denn gleich 
Habe heute an meinem SX-Trail festgestellt, daß der Dämpfer Öl verliert 
Hoffe jetzt, daß das Teil bis zum Freitag ausgetauscht oder repariert ist.
Wenn nicht werd ich halt mein Centurion über die Innsbrucker Trails quälen.


----------



## fez (12. Juni 2005)

Bernhard, Stefan, El und ich werden am Freitag Abend um ca. 18.00 in Durlach starten. Dann treffen wir uns irgendwo an der Autobahn mit Dir Rohstrugel, ein Bike + ein Mitfahrer steigen zu Dir um - und ab gehts im Convoi nach Innsbruck. 

Blöd das mit deinem Dämpfer ...


----------



## Don Stefano (12. Juni 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Bernhard, Stefan, El und ich werden am Freitag Abend um ca. 18.00 in Durlach starten.


Das hatte ich noch nicht als die endgültige Entscheidung verstanden.

In dem Fall können wir eine Übernachtung von Freitag auf Samstag auf einem Campingplatz wohl ausschließen. Und zu fünft im weissen Wal pennen geht wohl auch nicht so ganz. Ich werde morgen auf jeden Fall noch mit dem Autovermieter sprechen.


----------



## eL (13. Juni 2005)

Don stephano schrieb:
			
		

> Das hatte ich noch nicht als die endgültige Entscheidung verstanden.



ich schon


wir pennen dann zwischen weißen wal und eingang zum campingplatz so das der brötchenlieferannt morgens über uns stolpert.

eL


----------



## fez (13. Juni 2005)

steinigt mich - aber ich hätte noch eine Idee: 
Stefan mietet einen T5, wir verpacken alles Gerümpel da rein, ich fahre auch mit - und die Kosten werden durch lockere 4 geteilt ! 

Was meinen die Herren dazu ?
Dann könnte ich meine Karre schonen, die Beladungsgrenze wäre eh ziemlich _erreicht._ Weiterer (zugegegeben kleiner) Kostenvorteil - nur ein Pickerl für die Ö-Autobahn notwendig. Und da die Dinger ja ziemlich schnell sind hätten wir gute Karten (nach telefonischer Absprache) abends noch auf den Zeltplatz zu kommen.


----------



## Froschel (13. Juni 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> steinigt mich - aber ich hätte noch eine Idee:
> Stefan mietet einen T5, wir verpacken alles Gerümpel da rein, ich fahre auch mit - und die Kosten werden durch lockere 4 geteilt !
> 
> Was meinen die Herren dazu ?
> Dann könnte ich meine Karre schonen, die Beladungsgrenze wäre eh ziemlich _erreicht._ Weiterer (zugegegeben kleiner) Kostenvorteil - nur ein Pickerl für die Ö-Autobahn notwendig. Und da die Dinger ja ziemlich schnell sind hätten wir gute Karten (nach telefonischer Absprache) abends noch auf den Zeltplatz zu kommen.



wir können ja mal abwarten was der Stefan mit seinen Fäusten beim Autohändler erreicht   ne Alternative ist es auf jeden Fall.

Der Bumble hat mir mitgeteilt daß sie am Samstach Abend in Innsbruck einschlagen werden, wieviele da kommen weiß ich noch nicht.
Dafür müssen wir noch festlegen auf welchen Campingplatz wir gehen.

Ebenfalls müßte die Grillfrage noch geklärt werden, weil mit muß auf jeden Fall einer.

Zelt nehme ich eins mit und da ist auch noch Platz für jemand, aber nur wenn er hoch und heilig verspricht nicht rumzustinken.



-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (13. Juni 2005)

ich würde dann auch eines mitnehmen - das 3 Mann locker Platz bietet...


----------



## fez (13. Juni 2005)

Diesen "Sponsored Links" nehmen wir aber nicht mit ! Dessen Beitrag bringt uns im Thema nicht im geringsten weiter. 

Soll er doch alleine fahren der Sack oder mit seiner gelbhemdigen Tussi ins Freibad gehen !


----------



## Froschel (13. Juni 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Diesen "Sponsored Links" nehmen wir aber nicht mit ! Dessen Beitrag bringt uns im Thema nicht im geringsten weiter.
> 
> Soll er doch alleine fahren der Sack oder mit seiner gelbhemdigen Tussi ins Freibad gehen !



wir könnten doch son Renault doch mal "probefahren" fürs nächste verlängerte Wochenende. 

Miss Gelbshirt darf dann auch mit, die kann uns die Steaks und Salat schon  richten währen wir Biken, und Abends den Schlafsack vorwärmen.


----------



## rohstrugel (13. Juni 2005)

Ich glaub Miss Gelbshirt will nicht mit, die zeigt uns doch gerade den Vogel.

Ein klitzekleines Zelt werd ich auch noch in meinen Wagen werfen.
Und wenn jemand noch einen Grill mitbringt, werd ich einen Kasten Hopfenblütentee dazupacken


----------



## fez (13. Juni 2005)

Bernhard, bleib du mal lieber bei deiner kleinen Thailänderin Anuk ! Sonst pfetzt sie dich aus Eifersucht nämlich kräftig in die Waden...


----------



## rohstrugel (13. Juni 2005)

ein neuer Dämpfer ist schon unterwegs


----------



## Don Stefano (13. Juni 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Stefan mietet einen T5, wir verpacken alles Gerümpel da rein, ich fahre auch mit.


Den würde ich auch kriegen, ich weiss allerdings nicht ob wir alles Gerümpel von VIER Leuten darin unterbringen können. Der Preis ist natürlich attraktiv: 36 netto, egal welches Auto, das ist halt der Preis für das kleinste Auto, was sie anbieten.

Aber wir hätten keine Kochgelegenheit! 

Wenn wir nur Bikes und Klammotten hätten, würde ich sagen, Ok das passt. Aber mit vier Leuten und 3 Zelten und LuMas und Kochgeschirr und Grillkohle und fünf Kisten Bier?


----------



## fez (13. Juni 2005)

ich bin mir sicher dass wir das da reinkriegen. 
Ich schätze einebis auf die Sitzreihe praktisch leerer T5 hat bestimmt mehr Platz als ein komplett ausgebauter Sprinter in welchen zwei Fahrräder, Tisch, Küchenecke und der ganze Krempel rumstehn...

Ach so ja, ein kleiner Hund und sein 30 kg Sack mit Trockenfutter müssen natürlich auch noch rein - die Nordbahn ist eine Gondelbahn.


----------



## Froschel (14. Juni 2005)

denke auch dass wir da alles reinkriegen. Notfalls sitzt man halt zu zweit auf dem Fahrersitz.

Gaskocher(einflammig) und Grill kann ich mitbringen. Grillzeugs, Brot Haferschleim und anders Zeugs kann sich ja jeder nach seinem eigenen Gusto mitnehmen. Bier und Grillkohle kann man ja noch kurz vorher aufsammeln. 




-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (14. Juni 2005)

ich werde übrigens die Anuk doch nicht mitnehmen - die Belastung am Samstag evtl. ca. 2100 - 3150 Hm (2-3 x 1050 Hm) _abwärts_ zu laufen ist mir zu groß für sie... dann können wir bzw. ich es auch besser laufenlassen.


----------



## Don Stefano (14. Juni 2005)

Sodele, es gab jetzt doch noch ein kleines Problem. Ich glaube aber, dass ich es zur Zufriedenheit aller lösen konnte.

Ich habe jetzt den T5 gebucht, muss aber für den Montag 95 draufzahlen, weil der T5 teurer ist als die E-Klasse. 

Am Freutag mittag hole ich ihn ab. Der eL kann zu mir kommen, wir packen dann in aller Ruhe und holen den fez um 18:00 ab.


----------



## fez (14. Juni 2005)

ich glaube ich könnte es mit einigen Verrenkungen schaffen 17.30 zu starten. 
Wir können uns übrigens auch auf dem Park&Ride-Parkplatz Karlsbad-Langensteinbach treffen (erste Ausfahrt nach der Steige).


----------



## rohstrugel (14. Juni 2005)

Es wird also Freitag abend nach Innsbruck gestartet.
Treffen könnten wir uns an der Autobahnanschlußstelle Heimsheim.
Nach der Abfahrt (von Pforzheim kommend) über die Kreuzung, da ist ein Parkplatz. Wenn Ihr um 17:30 Uhr von Karlsruhe aus startet würde ich so ab 18:00 Uhr dort warten.


----------



## Froschel (14. Juni 2005)

dann treffen sich der Herr eL und ich um 16.30Uhr bei Herr skuehnen und trinken da schon mal unser erstes Bier  


oder holt ihr mich ab   


-_-


----------



## fez (14. Juni 2005)

Fahrbier gibts nur für den der auch schon gefahren ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (14. Juni 2005)

ok, dann melde ich mich mal für die ersten 10 Minuten.


-_-


----------



## Don Stefano (14. Juni 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> dann treffen sich der Herr eL und ich um 16.30Uhr bei Herr skuehnen und trinken da schon mal unser erstes Bier
> 
> oder holt ihr mich ab


Ich glaube auch, das wird das Einfachste sein. eL kommt zu mir und wir holen dich dann ab. Oder ich hole dich ab und eL kommt später dazu, das soll er entscheiden.

Jedenfalls ist das Bier rechtzeitig kalt gestellt.


----------



## eL (14. Juni 2005)

Also der eL wird freitag noch arbeiten dürfen/müssen.
Da ich ja eh mit dem Fez zusammen fahren wollte dacht ich mir das ich kein urlaub brauche. Werde also so schnellst als möglich (1600 is feierabend)bei don stephano aufkreuzen und dann gehts ab zum fez. Werd ma fragen ob ich doch ne stunde früher loskann... geht bestimmt.

soll ich noch ne kiste zäpfle einpacken oder soll ma uns vor ort verpflegen??

freu mir schon

eL


----------



## Don Stefano (14. Juni 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Werd ma fragen ob ich doch ne stunde früher loskann... geht bestimmt.


Das wäre gut, damit wir beim einladen noch Zeit haben. Die hintere Sitzbank muss auch noch ausgebaut werden und ich weiss nicht, ob ich die alleine rausgewuchtet bekomme.  Also bitte, komm ganz früh, wenn wir zu früh fertig sind, können wir uns ja schon mal warm trinken.  



			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> soll ich noch ne kiste zäpfle einpacken oder soll ma uns vor ort verpflegen??


Ham wir dann fünfe zusammen? Also, strohrugel bringt eine, Bernhard will vor Ort eine kaufen, ich bringe zwei und du eine - passt.


----------



## rohstrugel (14. Juni 2005)

Falls Euch der Platz im T5 ausgeht, könnte ich von Euch ja auch noch etwas Gepäck aufnehmen. Hätte auch noch die Möglichkeit einen Dachständer für 1 bis 2 Räder zu montieren (geht aber nur für Gabeln mit Schnellspanner).


----------



## fez (14. Juni 2005)

hab mal meine DH-Reifen draufgepfriemelt da es ja doch ein paar Hupfer auf dem Nordparktrail gibt (NPT-Sektionen):  http://www.vertriders.com/


----------



## Don Stefano (14. Juni 2005)

rohstrugel schrieb:
			
		

> Falls Euch der Platz im T5 ausgeht, könnte ich von Euch ja auch noch etwas Gepäck aufnehmen.


Super, bis Heimsheim werden wir es schon schaffen und für die Rückfahrt ist das Auto eh' viel leerer.



			
				rohstrugel schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte auch noch die Möglichkeit einen Dachständer für 1 bis 2 Räder zu montieren


Dann müsste aber einer auf sein Rad am Montag verzichten  Das kriegen wir schon hin.


----------



## Wooly (15. Juni 2005)

hachja ,,, ich wünsche euch viel Spaß, leider findet die Hochzeit, auf der ich spielen muß, jetzt definitiv am Samstag statt, hat also keinen Sinn noch nachzukommen. Und  verletzt euch nicht so seht wenn ich nicht dabei bin, alles klar ??


----------



## eL (15. Juni 2005)

Also mit dem Packen braucht ihr auf mich nich warten!!! den froschel hol ma auch schon vorher ab. Wenn ich dann bei dir aufschlage nurnoch rad und klamotten in den bus und ab dafür richtung fezerle



2 kästen bier für die hinfahrt halte ich für viel zu viel  

eL


----------



## knoflok (15. Juni 2005)

bin also aus akutem bikemangel nicht dabei. 
wohnmobil hätt ich ja noch gehabt. aber so ohne rad macht das dann auch keinen richtigen spass.
macht ein paar nette fotos für die nachwelt... 
und kommt gsund wieder heim! 

gruß
und bis "später"

knoflok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (15. Juni 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> hat also keinen Sinn noch nachzukommen.


Ach Wolly, deine Beik-Liste wir immer länger und gemeinsamen Ausfahrten immer weniger. Wo soll das hinführen, wilst du enden wie der Schwarzspecht? Ok, nicht so viele Räder - aber Radfahren tut der meistens heimlich  



			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> Also mit dem Packen braucht ihr auf mich nich warten!


Na danke, wann wirst du dann bei mir sein?  

@Bernie: Soll ich dich so um 3 abholen (mit eingebauter Sitzbank)?



> bin also aus akutem bikemangel nicht dabei.


Schadee, gute Besserung an dein Rad  

@all: Hat sich auf einer Traumschifftour schon mal jemand verletzt?


----------



## fez (15. Juni 2005)

ihr Gaskocherbesitzer und Herren des Grills - sagt an, was soll ich auf meine Einkaufsliste schreiben und morgen Abend noch besorgen ?


----------



## nils (16. Juni 2005)

Ich hab mich ja ne Weile etwas rar gemacht, bin aber noch am Leben und würde gerne mit einem ganz klar entschiedenen evtl. meine Teilnahme ankündigen, falls das nicht auf allzugroßen Protest stößt.
Auf welchen Zeltplatz geht ihr denn jetzt? Ich würde im Fall der Fälle am Freitag abend alleine anrollen und mich auch am Sonntag abend wieder verabschieden, da mein Urlaub schon verplant ist.

Gruß, Nils.


----------



## Froschel (16. Juni 2005)

@Stefan: also sagen wir mal 16 Uhr bei mir, der eL kann ja dann direkt zu mir kommen, die Sitzbank ich ja gleich rausgesägt.

Ich würde sagen dass wir Sa und So grillen und am Montag Pizza oder so essen gehen. Dann müssen wir nämlich keine große Kochaktion mit 1000 Töpfen und so machen. Ich werd mir Steak für den SA und Schafskäse für den SO mitnehmen. Oder wollt ihr richtig Kochäktschen machen ?

Oder wir grillen nur einmal und gehen SO+MO essen.

@eL: was heißt hier 2 Kästen Bier sind viel zu viel
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




und wann hat der werte Herr vor einzutreffen  



-_-


----------



## fez (16. Juni 2005)

Hi Nils - superklasse !!

Wir sind aller Voraussicht nach auf dem Zeltplatz Kranebitten (Stefan hat weiter oben alles wissenswerte dazu gepostet). Falls was dazwischenkommt würde ich dich auf dem Handy anrüfen - bitte sende mir nochmal deine Nummer per PM.



Gruß Frank


----------



## Don Stefano (16. Juni 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> also sagen wir mal 16 Uhr bei mir, der eL kann ja dann direkt zu mir kommen, die Sitzbank ich ja gleich rausgesägt.


Fünf mal hin und her fahren ist nicht so toll, da hast du recht. Hast du eine gescheite Flex    und können wir die Bank dann bei dir im Keller sicher verwahren?


----------



## rohstrugel (16. Juni 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> ihr Gaskocherbesitzer und Herren des Grills - sagt an, was soll ich auf meine Einkaufsliste schreiben und morgen Abend noch besorgen ?


Ich könnte noch 1 bis 2 Laib Brot spendieren. Würde auch noch Salat zum grillen dazupacken.

(mein Dämpfer ist soeben eingetroffen)


----------



## Froschel (16. Juni 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Fünf mal hin und her fahren ist nicht so toll, da hast du recht. Hast du eine gescheite Flex    und können wir die Bank dann bei dir im Keller sicher verwahren?



ja, alles kein Problem.


----------



## Wooly (16. Juni 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Wolly, deine Beik-Liste wir immer länger und gemeinsamen Ausfahrten immer weniger. Wo soll das hinführen, wilst du enden wie der Schwarzspecht? Ok, nicht so viele Räder - aber Radfahren tut der meistens heimlich



kann ich denn was dafür das ihr alle so spießige Angestellte und Wochenendfaulenzer seid !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (16. Juni 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich denn was dafür das ihr alle so spießige Angestellte und Wochenendfaulenzer seid !!!!!



Ja !



-_-


----------



## Wooly (16. Juni 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Ja !




Mist durchschaut ....


----------



## eL (16. Juni 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> und wann hat der werte Herr vor einzutreffen
> 
> 
> 
> -_-



Also da mein Scheffe garnicht so schnell die bauteile zeichnen und CNC fräsen kann ,wie ich sie zusammenschweiße, hab ich morgen doch frei und werd um 1500 beim Stefan aufschlagen.

Bei der ganzen Lebensmittelproblematik stellt sich mir die frage ob die steaks die ich freitag in D kaufe auch am sonntag in A noch schmackhaft sind. Ich mein ja nur wir haben bereits juni   und keinen kühlschrank.
Es sei denn wir pflücken unterwegens noch ne tüte gletschereis   

bis morgen dann

eL

ach wooly
viel spass beim hochzeiten und stromgitarre spielen


----------



## fez (16. Juni 2005)

schmackhaft sind sie dann sicher noch, fragt sich bloss für wen - für Bakterien mit Sicherheit... 
Lass uns Fleisch und Grillkram lieber dort besorgen, das ist gesünder und appetitlicher...


----------



## Froschel (17. Juni 2005)

ob du das Fleisch Freitach abend oder Samstach morgen einkaufst ist rein Bakteriellisch gesehen egal. SA abend od. SO wirste eh nichts bekommen.
Wenn wir heute abend nicht mehr auf den Campingplatz kommen müssen wir auch noch morgen die Zelte aufbauen, wenn wir dann noch ne Schoppingtour machen, kommen wir ja gar nicht mehr zum Radeln  

Ich hab mein Fleisch in Folie einschweissen lassen, da kanns dann nur grün werden  


-_-


----------



## rohstrugel (17. Juni 2005)

So, reisse gerade noch die letzten Minuten bei der Arbeit ab.
Für´s timing wäre es nicht schlecht, wenn Ihr mich kurz auf meinem Handy anruft, nachdem Ihr in Karlsruhe gestartet seid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (21. Juni 2005)

wie wo was und warum, und wo sind die Photos ?????


----------



## fez (21. Juni 2005)

habe i.M. leider keine Zeit - heute abend werde ich mich mal hinsetzen 

(Rohstrugel , kannst Du mir Deine Bilder auf CD + Musike postalisch zusenden ? Ich mache das gleiche mit meinen)

Nur soviel: war supergeil, echt anspruchsvoll die Trails...

Leider hatte Nils in den ersten 10 Minuten an einer recht unscheinbaren Stelle einen saublöden Sturz ohne Fullface... Ergebnis: 2 Zähne ausgeschlagen, einer abgebrochen, Krankenhaus, Schiene eingesetzt, Urlaub vorbei !!

Gute Besserung Nils
Es hat uns allen unwahrscheinlich leid getan ! Schaizze, echt...


----------



## rohstrugel (21. Juni 2005)

Hi Traumschiff(l)er,
hoffe mal daß Ihr auch gut und heil wieder zuhause angekommen seid.
War jedenfalls ein super Wochenende, bis auf den Bodenküsser vom nils.
Hätte am Sonntag Abend auch noch gerne das eine oder andere Bier mit Euch vernichtet, anstatt stumpfsinnige Kilometer auf der Autobahn zu vernichten.
Innsbruck ist jedenfalls eine Reise wert.


----------



## rohstrugel (21. Juni 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> (Rohstrugel , kannst Du mir Deine Bilder auf CD + Musike postalisch zusenden ? Ich mache das gleiche mit meinen)


Geht klar, werde Dir meine Anschrift zusenden.
Vieleicht reicht es mir heute abend noch ein paar Bilder in meine Gallerie zu stellen.


----------



## fez (21. Juni 2005)

Hey Kona-Brother !
Yo man, verschtesch so ! Hey wir haben echt noch viele Others gesehen an unserm Monday so ! War wirklich kläcker das Essen auf der Holderödi-Hütte! Und die schnucklige Brotherin Traudl war auch da...

Maaan, soviel gelacht wie in diesen 3 Tagen habe ich das letzte halbe Jahr nicht - Fetten Dank Brothers !! 

El konnte irgendwann sogar nicht mehr lachen über unsere Scheizzgelaber...


----------



## rohstrugel (21. Juni 2005)

Yo hei, fette Respect hey.
Oder habt Ihr Brothers de eL ganz krass noch produziert?


----------



## fez (21. Juni 2005)

DER Satz dieses WE war eindeutig: "Gibts hier auch noch was einfacheres zum runterlaufen?"  

Hey El nimms locker, bist trotzdem unser Schatzi!


----------



## knoflok (21. Juni 2005)

na gottseidank - wollte schon so langsam eine suchmeldung aufgeben... biker in insbruck verloren gegangen oder so... 

zuerst mal: gute besserung an nils! 

werde mir dann doch noch nen ff-helm zulegen. 

wars echt so heftig, das man besser gelaufen wäre  ?

freu mich auf die bilderund die nächsten criti-erzählungen! wäre gerne mitgekommen, aber mein rad ist immernoch nicht da. war sowieso bei canyon verschwunden (o-ton mann am telefon: "wir haben von ihnen noch kein packet erhalten"... nach 10 tagen postversand) 
naja; nach einem halben tag suchen stellte sich dann heraus, das es da noch irgendwo unentdeckt im wareneingang rum stand; jetzt bin ich grad am druck machen...

Gruß und bis bald
knoflok


----------



## Don Stefano (21. Juni 2005)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> wars echt so heftig, das man besser gelaufen wäre  ?


Das war hauptsächlich am ersten Tag mein Eindruck. Morgens wars noch feucht und der Trail dermaßen glitschig, dass man auf dem Rad teilweise sicherer unterwegs war als zu Fuß, weil die Reifen mehr Profil haben als die Schuhe (wenn man sich getraut hat).


----------



## nils (21. Juni 2005)

Danke für die Genesungswünsche und vielen Dank nochmal an Stefan für die Krankenhausbegleitung!
Es gibt noch nicht viel neues. Das wird wohl noch ein paar Wochen gehen, bis ich wieder grinsen kann, ohne wie ein Schwerverbrecher auszusehen... aber hätte auch schlimmer kommen können.

Gruß, Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (21. Juni 2005)

von mir ebenfalls gute besserung!

bin mal auf die bilder von den trails gespannt.

gruß jörg


----------



## Wooly (21. Juni 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ... Und  verletzt euch nicht so seht wenn ich nicht dabei bin, alles klar ??



und ich sachs noch ... Gute Besserung auch von mir !!!


----------



## rohstrugel (21. Juni 2005)

Lebt eigentlich eL noch?
Und was ist mit unserem Darth Vader los?

Die werden doch nicht Krieg der Welten spielen.


----------



## fez (21. Juni 2005)

Bericht usw. folgt noch - heute habe ich erstmal meine Bilder komprimiert. 
Hier sieht man Rohstrugel auf einer interessanten Stelle auf dem Nordparktrail:


----------



## rohstrugel (22. Juni 2005)

Und fez an der gleichen Stelle, von einer anderen Perspektive aus betrachtet.


----------



## rohstrugel (22. Juni 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> wie wo was und warum, und wo sind die Photos ?????


Ruhig, ganz tief durchatmen, und  ...
Habe meine Bilder gestern noch in die Gallerie gestellt.


----------



## Flugrost (22. Juni 2005)

Hey Nils,
gute Besserung. Ich hoffe, Du bist nicht zur Flüssignahrung verdammt!


----------



## Flugrost (22. Juni 2005)

...ääääh....seh ich richtig...der eL in Flatterhosen???- ohne Lycras???
Mein Weltbild wackelt. ...


----------



## Froschel (22. Juni 2005)

hab mir gestern noch nen Tag Urlaub gegönnt   ,wollte nicht gleich die netten Eindrücke am ersten Tag durch die Arbeit verscheuchen.

War wirklich sehr genial. Der Nordparktrail ist dann doch einiges schwieriger gewesen als wir uns dachten. Man wird es nur schwer glauben können aber zwei Abfahten pro Tag reichen, bei drei Abfahrten ist man dann schon wirklich gut bedient. Der Kurs ist auf jeden Fall sehr interessant gestalltet, sehr schöne Northshoresektionen im unteren Teil. 

Die Bergbahn ist zwar nicht gerade billig, fährt aber recht oft. Längere Wartezeiten gab es eigentlich nicht.

Die anderen Trail`s  die von der Bergstation runterführen sind eigentlich verboten, haben wir dann aber erst etwas später erfahren. Einige Almwirte sollen da sehr energisch die Biker darauf hinweisen, daß man sich vom Acker machen soll.

Wie schon oben erwähnt gab es beim Nils schlimmen Zahnausfall, auch von mir alles gute nochmals. Sonst gab es nur den ein oder andere Überschlag der meistens in den hervorragen stehenden kleinen Bergkiefern weich endete.
Größere Materialschäden gab es, da 3F nicht zugegen war, nicht. 

Ansonsten war die Stimmung sehr brotherig, und auf die ignore-Liste mussten wir nur wenige setzen.

Also brothers und brotherinnen

bis zum nächsten mal wenn das Northernlights Traumschiff wieder in See sticht



-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (22. Juni 2005)

Alles Gute, Nils!

Dass sowas dann auch an einer "unscheinbaren" Stelle passiert, ist natürlich doppelt ärgerlich!!!

@ others:
Lasst mal noch ein paar Bilder sprechen...


----------



## fez (22. Juni 2005)

der Start in den unteren Teil des obergenialen 1000 Hm Höttinger-Alm-Trails, wir sind vor Begeisterung kaum noch auf den Boden gekommen:


----------



## fez (22. Juni 2005)

Kurz vor der Achselbodenalm, hier beginnt ein sackharter & superstarker Trail:


----------



## fez (22. Juni 2005)

für die hochalpine Querung zur Achselbodenalm war ich mit meinen Vans nicht gerade passend beschuht was mir etwas den Angstschweiss auf die Stirne trieb:


----------



## fez (22. Juni 2005)

El betrat DIE GONDEL nicht etwa unter Androhung körperlicher Gewlt durch seinen Feind und unter lautstarkem Ausrufen von "Lang lebe das ESK - Nieder mit den Verrätern der reinen Lehre!!!" - nein ! 

Wie man unschwer erkennen kann hatte er mächtig Spass daran sich durch mechanische Aufstiegshilfen nach oben transportieren zu lassen - ja, er  verkündete sogar lauthals ab nun an nur noch downhillen und freeriden zu wollen!


----------



## fez (22. Juni 2005)

Hey ho ! Wir sind keine "others" - wir sind nur "brothers", verschtehsch ragazzi  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (22. Juni 2005)

wo bleiben die actionpics?


----------



## fez (22. Juni 2005)

also ich hab um ehrlich zu sein keine, da die meisten Bilder die man auf dem Trail macht immer so pippimäßg aussehen und die wahre Steilheit leider nicht wiederspiegeln... Zudem rasten mir Bernhard und Rohstrugel diese 2 Säcke an den 3000 geilen Stellen immer davon und ich stand blöd im Wald rum und machte Bilder von der Umgebung...

Holger hat dafür ein hübsches Filmchen vom hohen Northshore-Drop, wenn er und Bumble wieder zurück sind frage ich ihn mal ob er ihn mir zukommen lässt, dann würde ich ihn auf Singletrailz stellen.


----------



## rohstrugel (23. Juni 2005)

Daß der Spaß auf dem Nordparktrail nicht zu kurz kommt, wurden noch ein paar Hüpfer eingebaut.


----------



## rohstrugel (23. Juni 2005)

Im unteren Streckenabschnitt wurden noch ein paar Nortshores gezimmert.


----------



## rohstrugel (23. Juni 2005)

Und auf der Suche nach dem Holy-Trail könnte man hier (Abfahrt von der Achselbodenalm) fündig werden.






Auf dem Trail geht´s über steile, enge mit Absätzen garnierten Spitzkehren ziemlich tricky bergab.


----------



## fez (23. Juni 2005)

hiervon hab ich auch ein kleines Filmchen von Bernhard, das kommt dann auch auf Singletrailz... 

Gestern Abend hatte ich keine Zeit die Site upzudaten weil ich OC-Rollen üben "mußte"


----------



## rohstrugel (23. Juni 2005)

Und die Auszeichnung Traumschiffer des Jahres 2005 geht an ...


----------



## Froschel (23. Juni 2005)

ich hab mir nur die Blumen angesehen.....



-_-


----------



## rohstrugel (23. Juni 2005)

Die Blumen, die Aussicht, das Panorama ...







Ja und überhaupt die Schneemassen.


----------



## Froschel (23. Juni 2005)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> wo bleiben die actionpics?



bei der Strecke kann man nicht viele Äktschnpics machen, da die Hauptschwierigkeit in der Steilheit des Geländes liegt, und die kann man wie man weiß nur schlecht auf Zelluloid bannen. 

Größere Sprünge hat es nur sehr wenige, und die haben wir ausgelassen   

wenn jemand hauptsächlich springen will und schnelle Abfahrten mag wird er, denke ich, am Nordparktrail nicht sehr glücklich werden.



-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rohstrugel (23. Juni 2005)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> ...ääääh....seh ich richtig...der eL in Flatterhosen???- ohne Lycras???
> Mein Weltbild wackelt. ...


Ja, wir haben uns auch schon darüber unterhalten, ob eL in naher Zukunft vom ESK ausgeschlossen wird 

Brother eL ganz cool man ey  





Und auf einer Spaßschaukel, von der man Ihn nur unter Androhung roher Gewalt wieder herunterbekam.


----------



## rohstrugel (23. Juni 2005)

Und noch so nebenbei.
Unsere Pfälzer Haushälterin hat auch ganze Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## fez (23. Juni 2005)

und abends dann die Transe in Innsbruck...


----------



## Froschel (23. Juni 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> und abends dann die Transe in Innsbruck...



meinst du die , die der Stefan jeden Abend besucht hat ?



-_-


----------



## Triple F (23. Juni 2005)

Mann, da kann man ja extrem neidisch werden.

Während ihr von der Schwerkraft getrieben worden seit mußte ich zur Grünhütte strampeln ... und auf meine letzte Diplomprüfung lernen    !


----------



## rohstrugel (23. Juni 2005)

> meinst du die , die der Stefan jeden Abend besucht hat ?


Aah, jetzt ... deshalb ging im Bus das Licht nicht mehr aus ... 

Und wenn jemand noch Interesse an einer Innsbrucker Stadtrundfahrt hat,
wir kennen uns bestens aus


----------



## han (23. Juni 2005)

rohstrugel schrieb:
			
		

> Und noch so nebenbei.
> Unsere Pfälzer Haushälterin hat auch ganze Arbeit geleistet.



Hey Bumble,
du schaust ja richtig "neggisch" aus


----------



## Bumble (23. Juni 2005)

han schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Bumble,
> du schaust ja richtig "neggisch" aus



*Hab mir auf`m Nordpark-Trail die Hosen vollgeschissen und durfte dann nur noch die Wäsche aufhängen.   

Hätte nie gedacht, daß die Strecke sooo hart ist.   

Mal schaun, vielleicht nächstes Jahr mit besserer FahrTechnik zum 2. Versuch.   

Von mir auch noch Gute Besserung an Nils.    *


----------



## Bumble (23. Juni 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Holger hat dafür ein hübsches Filmchen vom hohen Northshore-Drop, wenn er und Bumble wieder zurück sind frage ich ihn mal ob er ihn mir zukommen lässt, dann würde ich ihn auf Singletrailz stellen.




*Das stimmt, der Holger hat massenweise geiles  Filmmaterial incl. seinem Northshore-Abflug in Saalbach.    *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (23. Juni 2005)

wart ihr nocch in saalbach oder stammt das besagte video von nem anderen termin?


----------



## Wooly (23. Juni 2005)

offtopich, war da schon mal jemand, sieht auch ganz nett aus ...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=172426


----------



## Froschel (24. Juni 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> offtopich, war da schon mal jemand, sieht auch ganz nett aus ...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=172426




wäre mal einen Besuch wert.


-_-


----------



## rohstrugel (24. Juni 2005)

Bumble schrieb:
			
		

> *Das stimmt, der Holger hat massenweise geiles  Filmmaterial incl. seinem Northshore-Abflug in Saalbach.    *


Habe so nebenbei mitbekommen, daß der Holger deswegen auch für ein paar Tage ausfällt 
Ich hoffe, daß du Ihn wenigstens wie Mutter Beimer gepflegt hast   
Grüßle und gute Besserung.


----------



## fez (7. Juli 2005)

gebt schön acht - ich hab euch etwas mitgebracht


----------



## Trailrider79 (8. Juli 2005)

sehr sehr schick, da wird man ja grad neidisch  

beim nächsten mal dann wieder! 


@fez: kann es sein dass du in dem bericht den montag zum zweiten sonntag gemacht hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (8. Juli 2005)

ouh ja - wird korrigiert


----------



## rohstrugel (8. Juli 2005)

*... Yiiiiiaaauuuh ...

*Da krieg ich ja gleich wieder Lust auf Innsbruck


----------



## fez (5. August 2005)

Hi Nils,

wie gehts Dir ? 
Was gibts neues zum Thema ?


----------



## dave (5. August 2005)

Geiler Bericht ... hoffentlich ist bald September!!


----------



## rohstrugel (5. August 2005)

Hi brothers,
schaut mal auf der Vertriders-HP vorbei. Dort wurde jetzt unserem netten Innsbrucklokal mit dem Hardtail eine Seite (_Reservekiste Zwo_) gewidmet.
Der reitet den Nordparktrail laut Bericht 10-11 mal am Tag ab


----------



## nils (22. August 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Nils,
> 
> wie gehts Dir ?
> Was gibts neues zum Thema ?



So, hallo miteinander!

Sorry, war ne weile nicht am Netz. Die Zähne sind wieder drin bzw. festgewachsen, die Wurzeln gefüllt und mit zwei hübschen Vollkeramikkronen verkleidet. Also alles wieder astrein (im Gegensatz zu meiner Analogmodemverbindung *gähn*). Gefahren bin ich seither allerdings nur noch Rennrad... mal sehen, was die Zeit bringt. Das Stahlteil schnüffelt aber spätestens zur Eurobike Luft uns zeigt sich dem illustren Publikum.

Gruß, Nils.


----------



## Don Stefano (22. August 2005)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> alles wieder astrein


Das freut mich sehr zu hören.  

Ich habe dich übrigens am Freitag abend Richtung Norden auf der A5 in Höhe Freiburg rumgurken sehen. Du mich aber nicht und den Mund hieltest du auch fest geschlossen. So konnte ich den Zustand deiner Zähne nicht erkennen.

Wärst du bei einer evtl. Neuauflage der Herbsttour in die Vogesen dabei?


----------



## nils (26. August 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Das freut mich sehr zu hören.
> 
> Ich habe dich übrigens am Freitag abend Richtung Norden auf der A5 in Höhe Freiburg rumgurken sehen. Du mich aber nicht und den Mund hieltest du auch fest geschlossen. So konnte ich den Zustand deiner Zähne nicht erkennen.



Wollte die anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer nicht blenden 




			
				skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Wärst du bei einer evtl. Neuauflage der Herbsttour in die Vogesen dabei?




Ja gerne! Ich brauch bis dahin aber noch einen Fullface (wird wahrscheinlich so ein Zwidder, nicht so toll wie ein echter, aber besser als nix. Da muß aber erst noch etwas Kohle reinkommen).
Gibts denn schon einen Termin? Wenns nicht das erste Oktoberwochenende ist, hab ich eigentlich bis jetzt Zeit.

Wieder breit grinsend: Nils.


----------



## rohstrugel (26. August 2005)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Ja gerne! Ich brauch bis dahin aber noch einen Fullface (wird wahrscheinlich so ein Zwidder, nicht so toll wie ein echter, aber besser als nix. Da muß aber erst noch etwas Kohle reinkommen).


Hi nils,
schön daß es Dir wieder gut geht.
Wirf mal einen Blick auf die Zubehörneuheiten von Specialized (Bike Ausgabe 9/Seite 32). Die bringen bei den Helmen einiges interressantes auf den Markt.


----------



## eL (26. August 2005)

rohstrugel schrieb:
			
		

> Die bringen bei den Helmen einiges interressantes auf den Markt.



muss man die immer noch aufsetzen oder genügt der besitz?   

ja ich weis harry....

eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (26. August 2005)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Ja gerne! Ich brauch bis dahin aber noch einen Fullface (wird wahrscheinlich so ein Zwidder, nicht so toll wie ein echter, aber besser als nix. Da muß aber erst noch etwas Kohle reinkommen).



von den zwidderhelmen aller switchblade etc. würde ich dir abraten. der  pro-tec ace spade 







ist billig, leicht und reicht zum freeriden dicke. beim uphill macht er sich allerdings am besten am rucksack


----------



## rohstrugel (26. August 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> muss man die immer noch aufsetzen oder genügt der besitz?
> 
> ja ich weis harry....
> 
> eL


Die muß man immer noch aufsetzen.

Ja ich weis eL ...


----------

